# Canada selling oil to....



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

I was listening to CNN on my XM radio today and they had a story on Canada planning to sell 500,000 barrels of oil a day to none other than the Chinese!! Long story short, Canada is entering a pi$$ing match with us because we had a tariff on Canadian softwood lumber. They say we owe them 4 billion dollars and we say, uhh no. Canada says the tariffs go against NAFTA. We say the Canadians subsidise the lumber industry too much. To no ones suprise Mexico agrees with the Cananians. I had 2 immediate thoughts on this. Number one, the Canadians had better watch were their bread is buttered. I used to drive for a company that hauls a lot of freight into the US, and this truck line along with many others would lose a considerable amount of business if they keep this up. Number 2, I thought the Canadians were such great allies. Is this just a case of a little brother trying to take a big brother down a peg, or is it all about the money? If it is the latter, thats sad, because all of us know who would be the first ones to help our "friends" to the north in a national crisis. With the high prices of fuel heading into winter you think they would have our backs. Maybe just our greenbacks I guess.


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

It's just our governments trying to piss on eachother.Don't worry the average canuck like me has your back and likewise i hope.Friends / family don't always get along but it doesn't mean anyone hates anyone else.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Deathwind ,Hey I think it was in Montreal when the Boston Bruins had a game up their, when they played the National Anthem all the canucks Booed. That is the last time I show respect to Oh Canada for awile!! Can you explain that one ??!!


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I don't know if Death will but you might want to start with where such a rumor was to be located! Montreal! I agree with Death, most Canadians do have our back, its our own arrogance that has gotten us in to what we think is a negataive relationship. Just look at the content of your post?

How many poeople do you know that make negative comments about Canada and don't know anything about the country or its people, you know the same things we do with other countries? I know many Canadians and I'm confused as to why Americans have negative opinions of Canada or Canadians when they A) Don't know the issue and B) Have never been to Canada nor had a conversation with a Canadian. I have never hunted Elephant so should I be considered an elephant hunting expert?

Hey YANK! thats you Bore, your post might be considered more valid if you could explain why a free country such as Canada shouldn't be able to do business with China? The truth is the ball is in Canada's court they have resources and to many in the US are to stupid to notice this.

Opinions are great educated opinions are even better.

TC


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Tail chaser, Look I got nothing against Canada, I thought they were our friends and was just wondering why they Booed the National Anthem! As far as who they do trade with , well that is their buisiness as long as their was not some trade agreement previously made. But just remember the day may come when Canada is being invaded by say the Girl scouts and maybe just maybe we will look the other way!! :lol:


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Do you think its possible that we are the biggest threat when it comes to invading Canada? A lot of the world including our closest friends and neighbors / Canada are wondering what the hell are we doing as a country?

Ya I agree it wasn't a great thing to do "Boooing the anthem" but its comments like:


> But just remember the day may come when Canada is being invaded by say the Girl scouts and maybe just maybe we will look the other way!!


Maybe thats why they booed?

TC


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

Montreal ?? LOL those french seperatists boo the Canadian anthem.Your right we're not very strong militarily for 30 million people but that's our governments fault for wasting all our money on bull**** like the metric system and having to deal in 2 languages. I do however think we could put up a good fight against those wild girl scouts if we had to.Like i said before if push comes to shove we'll be able to depend on eachother.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

TC, :beer: :beer: :beer: thats all I have to say about that..... :wink:

Bore, I dont know. I have trained with a few Canadian sniper teams that........aaaaahhhhh.....how can I say this.......made myself and my spotter look like crap!!! Dont get me wrong.....IMNSHO. We kicked ***!!! However, they are not "girl scouts". Not only that, they were just as tough as you or I. Maybe even more so!! Never underestimate your adversary. It can bite you is the ***!!

As far as the booooing goes: "Let them eat cake." Or maybe I should just say "Nuts"......I'll let you figure out who said thoses qoutes...

They are greater men than you or I.......Latter!!!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I was just poking fun at the lack of a huge war machine. I was not serious heck just the fact they produce Molson and Moosehead beer is enought for me to stick up for any Canadian. And yes i was suprized they booed the National anthem and the closest thing to war I ever want to see with Canada is when we drop the puck!
Jiffy Queen Elizabeth, General Mac Arthur in the South Pacific WWII right? Now I know Canadian sniper teams may be up to par with the Mariens but just like everything else if you want it done right CALL THE US ARMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

I go to Pembina everyday, so I talk to Canadians everyday, and it is very clear there are two Canadas. East and west. Or I guess you could say urban and rural. I would NEVER doubt the friendship of the western part of the country. It is the uber liberal portion of the country that I wouldn't trust.

Also anyone that can live north of the 49th parallel has to be somewhat tough!!! :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Bore .224,

Yep, your right...however, I am not so sure about the Army thing. :wink: :beer:


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

Your right goldhunter 470 there's a lot of differance between the western provinces and the east. Our government mostly worries about if Ontario,Quebec and the maritimes are happy rather than us ******** out west (that's what they think we are.)We have most of the resources (oil,timber,mining,food etc and the easterners look at us like uneducated back *** country &*^%s whose whole reason for life is to supply the east with their comforts/taxes. I love my country but our form of government sucks.I like to call it democratic communism.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

What do you expect? The problem isn't that Canada won't give us all their oil. THE PROBLEM IS we need that oil...BADLY.

If the U.S.A. wants to keep being the powerful country that we think we are we need to stop being at the mercy of every single god damn country we have to rely on to supply us with cheap oil to support our infrastructure.

Exxon just posted a $10 billion dollar profit last quarter; the largest ever in history for any energy comapny. There will be investigations into price gouging consumers but even if they're found guilty that doesn't change things. We're still the biitch to oil and nothing will change that.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Canada doesn't spend money on military because they know they are snuggled up with the worlds greatest military superpower. Strategically we will never allow any aggressor to threaten Canada.

Most Canadians leftists are like the American version uniformed and forming opinions based on "feelings" rather than logic. Most Canadians are our friends, like here its the ignorant jackasses that get the press.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Most of my dads side of the family resides in and around the Edmonton area. All farmers, and all very good people. Ask them, and they will tell you, the government of Canada is screwing things up so badly that they are ashamed of what is to come.

We should bomb Montreal


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

There's already a strong movement in western canada that wants to seperate from the east and lots of talk on possibly joining the states or forming our own country.I mean what the hell do we need the east for ?? Manitoba has lots of water=endless supply of electrical power,plus grain and we just found a fairly large oil field in the southwest corner which will see more drilling activity soon,Saskatchewan has endless potash,grain,oil/gas, Alta.like everyone knows is the Texas of the north (oil,gas,grain,cattle etc and B.C. has tons and tons of lumber and a ocean port for world shipping.Manitoba has a port on hudson's bay too but not year round use. Our eastern elected government cares nothing about us westerners and one good pro seperatist leader out west could really turn up the heat. Sorry to sound whinny but you'd feel the same living in western canada. :beer:


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> Sorry to sound whinny but you'd feel the same living in western canada.


We do have the same feeling here in God's country. We are commonly refered to as fly-over country. People on the east and west coasts don't know we exist.



> Most Canadians leftists are like the American version uniformed and forming opinions based on "feelings" rather than logic.


I also don't want to sound whinny, but why the constant bashing of someone who leans futher left of you. DJRooster posted in another thread that is the extreme left or right that is way off the mark. Why lump them all together. It would be the same as me saying, 'Everyone who leans right is a bible thumping, gun toting, earth polluting wacko.' The constant categoriztation of all people really drives a wedge between people. Like I have stated before I disagree with some policies of the Rep. but disagree with most of the policies of the Dems. In all reallity neither party cares a lick about any of us.


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

deathwind said:


> There's already a strong movement in western canada that wants to seperate from the east and lots of talk on possibly joining the states or forming our own country.


that would be awesome for canda to become part of the US. Doubt it will ever happen, but that would be SWEET!

If you have any reading material on this, I would love to read it!

Jeff Given


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Deathwind how strong is this movement you speak of? You know this sounds like the first wispers of Civil War!!


----------

